# Boat question



## hoagiexj (May 19, 2006)

Finally thinking about buying a boat. Something to mainly use in the norfolk and suffolk lakes. The question is, does anyone here take a 14' carolina skiff around the HRBT when weather is not to bad or should I look for a 16 or 17 footer?
Thanks!
Hoagie


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I have seen 4 in a 14' a the first island of the CBBT...A 14' will work if you pick your days...you will end up wanting the room a 17' gives you...alot of the lakes around here will not be friendly to a 17' tho...maybe you need 2 boats?...lol


----------



## hoagiexj (May 19, 2006)

not sure if I can pull off getting 2 boats...lol
thanks


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Ive got a 17 foot V-hull and it get me around the bay great....however we rented a carolina skiff about the same length but with a flat bottom and that thing about beat us then drowned us quick so go with a v-hull if your gonna be in the bay cuz conditions change quick there


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

mako makes a 181 and a 191. the cool thing about the 181 st is it having a short transom, it has the ability to switch out motors easier and put a 9.9 on to it. It has a shallow draft and I've had plenty of people do this.

shoot me a pm if ya want more info


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

heck just buy a 21 footer and a yak for the lakes.


----------

